# rm switch steuersatz problem biite helfen



## patrick_1984 (20. Juli 2006)

hi

wie ich ja schon geschrieben hab, hab ich mir nen 2003er switch rahmen geholt (neu)
da ich aber ne 1/1/8 gabel und der steuersatz 1,5 zoll hat hat mirt der stec von acros den ah15 mitgegeben das ist so ein reduzierbarer auf eineinachtel zoll. so rahmen schön aufgebaut und was ist spiel im lager kann mir da einer helfen. aufbau, teile und wie das alles klappen müsste????
einfach mal alles dazu schreiben, vielleicht hilftz ja irgendwas
achso gabel ist ne dirtjuper 1 mit 130mm

gruß patrick


----------



## numinisflo (20. Juli 2006)

Mehrere Kritikpunkte:

1. Warum gibt es eigentlich einen Switch-Thread, wenn man wegen jedem Schei$$ einen neuen Thread eröffnen muss???

2. Diese berühmte Suchfunktion im IBC behandelt solche Probleme zuhauf (von wegen Reduziersteuersatz, Spiel, bla bla bla etc.)...

3. Finde ich eine Dirtjumper im Switch einfach ein Kapitalverbrechen!

4. Mit der "Shifttaste" aktiviert man die Großbuchstaben!


Um meinem Ärger einen quintessenziellen Ansatz zu verpassen kann ich einfach nur bemerken: Wenn jeder hier im Rocky-Forum wegen jedes Problemes - sowohl technischer Natur als auch Rahmengrößenbezogen oder sonstigem - einen neuen Thread aufmacht, wird das einfach auf Dauer völlig unüberschaubar!

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrick_1984 (20. Juli 2006)

zu punkt 1: bin neu hier und in anderen foren funktioniert das halt so, weil man sich dann nicht stundenlang durch irgend eine ******* durchsuchen muss. warum das hier nicht so funktioniert versteh ich absolut nicht.

zu punkt 2: da muss ich dir recht geben

zu punkt 3: wenn du das so siehst, ist das dei problem. 

zu punkt 4: hab keine shift-taste. 

achso thema kann geschlossen werden oder gelöscht ist mir egal, weil ich den steuersatz selbst gepimpt hab und den scheiß plastikdistanzring weggeschmissen hab und lieber selber einen aus alu gedreht hab


----------



## numinisflo (20. Juli 2006)

Problem erkannt, Gefahr gebannt...

Das "stundenlang durch irgendeine ******* suchen" kann manchmal sehr informativ sein.

Kannst ja mal ein Bild im Switch Thread posten!

FLO


----------



## Redking (21. Juli 2006)

patrick_1984 schrieb:
			
		

> zu punkt 4: hab keine shift-taste.


Wie kommt dann dein Unterstrich in deinen Namen???????


----------



## patrick_1984 (21. Juli 2006)

Hi

so, hab jetzt wieder ne andere Tastatur, womit Ich auch wieder "underlines" mit machen kann. So zufrieden??? Redking

Ja ein Pic kann ich dann ja mal einfügen. Aber ich weiß jetzt schon was dein Kommentar dazu ist.

wie kann man man nur ne Dirt Jumper im switch einbauen oder sich so billige xt-sunsingletrack Laufräder für so ein bike holen und ja ich hab vorne eine deore scheibenbremse und hinten eine julie verbaut. die Sachen stammen halt von meinem alten rockhopper. aber vorne kommt noch eine andere bremse rein, weiß aber noch nicht welche


gruß patrick


----------



## numinisflo (21. Juli 2006)

Ich bin mit absoluter Sicherheit der letzte, der ein Bike nur statisch nach teuren "State of the arts - Parts" beurteilt. Das mit der DJ war lediglich ein subjektives Empfinden bezüglich einer Dirtjump Gabel in einem Freeride Rahmen.
Also Brust raus und poste dein Bike, allerdings solltest du konstruktiver Kritik stets offen gegenüberstehen, nicht nur hier im IBC!

Gruß

FLO


----------

